# New English reg on an older NI car



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I know in the mainland you can't transfer a registration number on to your car if it is a newer plate than your car, but is it the same in when transferring it to an NI car?

I'm pretty sure I've seen older cars driving around here before with newer English plates on them.

I know a call to the DVLA would tell me for definite but I dont fancy being on hold for 10mins.

I want to put a 16 plate on my 2007 car (DXZ reg).

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

Dont think you can - think you can put a newer NI plate on an older car (NI or english reg) but not vice versa as you want to do as it would potentially be making the vehicle appear younger than it is


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You can't chum. I tried to put a private plate (n prefix - 1995) on a 1994 car here in NI and I couldn't do it. You're not allowed to make the car look younger than it actually is. 

Cooks


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That's annoying 

Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

No worries. The plate transferred to every car after that with no problem. 

Cooks


----------

